# Ultra 64 Mario Bros (The new definitive version of Super Mario 64?)



## MikaDubbz (Jul 28, 2021)

So here is an awesome Rom hack that I saw just pop up:


Simply put, it's Super Mario 64 where you are given the option before selecting your file to play as Mario or Luigi in single player, or you can select split-screen co-op.  Obviously, these have all been available in Mario 64 romhacks before, but this is the first time that I'm aware of that you can play any of those versions within the same title.  There is a VS. mode that is coming, but not yet available.  The game also includes some dropped beta content like the enemies Blargg or Motos.

Currently, this is only a patch for a .z64 version of the Mario 64 rom, but they say they might later work it into the decompiled build, which of course would really open up the game if they do with native widescreen and a full control camera being chief among what that would mean.

As it stands now, it appears to be an open beta build, so if you do get the game up and running, there will currently be a headline across the top of the game through the whole play session that says V64MB Open Beta 1.  I imagine this is to ensure that you update the build to a proper release as soon as one is available.

In the meantime, if you don't mind the header, you can get the open beta version right now, the patch and directions can be found HERE, it specifies what kind of emulators it will run on, it does also run on an Everdrive 64 as well.  I also tested the game in the glide version of Wii 64 on my Wii U, and it runs brilliantly there.  I may try making it an injected VC title for the Wii U and see if that works as well, I have some doubt that that will also work, but who knows.

I will say, not crazy about the new name change.  I get what they're doing, it's Ultra 64 Mario Bros because this was the original vision for Mario 64 when it was being worked on for the then titled Ultra 64: single and multiplayer in the same cartridge.  I get that, but I still think a better name would just be Super Mario Bros. 64

Regardless, this is cool, and I look forward to more complete releases in the future.


----------



## ital (Jan 23, 2022)

Luigis voice sounds very irritating and it gets grating. Quickly.

Definitive version has to be the 3DS. Game looks and plays the best it ever has and the 3D effect is perfect.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 23, 2022)

ital said:


> Luigis voice sounds very irritating and it gets grating. Quickly.
> 
> Definitive version has to be the 3DS. Game looks and plays the best it ever has and the 3D effect is perfect.


Can you optionally do 2 player mode on the 3DS version?  That's gonna be my bar for measuring that now, incorporating the co-op, but having it completely optional, so you can still just play the 1 player version in the same game.


----------



## ital (Jan 23, 2022)

No, I don't think so. But there are lots of mods out there using different characters etc.. that I've ignored.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 23, 2022)

ital said:


> No, I don't think so. But there are lots of mods out there using different characters etc.. that I've ignored.


Oh I'm with ya, I ignore those separate character mods too.  But Mario 64 was originally planned to offer optional co-op with a second player as Luigi, so when the first co-op hacks were released, I loved them, but was disappointed to see, you only had the option to play those hacks in 2 player mode, and could not play the traditional single player version of the game in the same title.  So to now see that such a rom hack is being finished with a beta available now, complete with the option for single player mode to be played as Mario or Luigi depending on your choice.  Well it truly feels like the original vision for the game is coming to fruition in this rom hack.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Jan 23, 2022)

ital said:


> Luigis voice sounds very irritating and it gets grating. Quickly.
> 
> .....


I second that sentiment


----------



## MikaDubbz (Jan 23, 2022)

urbanman2004 said:


> I second that sentiment


Well it's a work in progress, I believe the creator just has the voice sounds for Luigi now as just placeholders in this beta build.


----------



## retrospect (Mar 15, 2022)

I'd like to have co-op Mario 64. Is there a co-op patch that does vertical split widescreen and/or online play somehow?

I wonder why Nintendo dropped the co-op feature. Maybe they planned it to be a selling point of a sequel.


----------



## flo (Mar 16, 2022)

Hey, quick question, is there a Super Mario 64 remake for Android, built from original source code ?


----------



## urbanman2004 (Mar 16, 2022)

flo said:


> Hey, quick question, is there a Super Mario 64 remake for Android, built from original source code ?


Yes, there is... Guess how I know


----------



## ChiefReginod (Mar 16, 2022)

L is real. The prophecy has come to pass.


----------



## Shadow-Zero (Apr 30, 2022)

Any updates on this?


----------



## Shadow-Zero (Apr 30, 2022)

Any updates on this?


----------



## MikaDubbz (May 25, 2022)

Koli said:


> Bro. It's a SM64 Beta Remake based off the named from early confined beta documents from Nintendo of japan.


Pretty much.  Love that it gives the ability to choose between single player or 2 player co-op, when other Mario 64 2 player rom hacks, only allow for 2 player, and don't let you choose single player mode.

Of course, the Mario 64 decomp changes all of that, but in terms of what can play on actual N64 hardware and emulators, I do believe that a version of Mario 64 that offers both single player mode and 2 player mode in the same rom would be the definitive version.


----------



## cvskid (May 25, 2022)

For anyone wondering this works on real n64 hardware using a everdrive 64 flashcart.


----------



## dehydrated_lemur (May 26, 2022)

Yes! Jetpacks and butlers, here we come!


----------

